# SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW



## 64stepside (Mar 12, 2011)

SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011

* $10,000 CASH
* 55 CATEGORIES
* TROPHIES & CASH IN EACH CATEGORY


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


And there not lieing about the cash either. Last year each first place winner of their categorie got a $100 each. Sweepstakes was $1500 first, $1000 second, $500 third.

SIC Productions will be judging this show again this year


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 11 2011, 07:24 PM~20071080
> *And there not lieing about the cash either.  Last year each first place winner of their categorie got a $100 each.  Sweepstakes was $1500 first,  $1000 second, $500 third.
> 
> SIC Productions will be judging this show again this year
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

One more good thing about this show too.....
THE CHOLO DJ will have the honors again of dj-ing this show.

Thanks to Drifting On A Memory CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Duke from Drifting On A Memory CC and to Soboba Casino for your support. I am glad to know that after the time I was gone, you waited for me to come back. The first show I did for you was off the hook. Wait until you see what I have in store this year.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 12 2011, 07:13 AM~20074026
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 14 2011, 05:54 PM~20090807
> *
> *


EMPIRE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE THANKS TO DRIFTING ON A MEMORY FOR ALL THE LOVE LAST YEAR CANT WAIT TO CAMP OUT OVER NIGHT AGAIN ONE BAD ASS SHOW THEY PUT ON FIRST CLASS ALL THE WAY!!!!!! BIG JOHN


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 14 2011, 07:58 PM~20092163
> *EMPIRE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE THANKS TO DRIFTING ON A MEMORY FOR ALL THE LOVE LAST YEAR CANT WAIT TO CAMP OUT OVER NIGHT AGAIN ONE BAD ASS SHOW THEY PUT ON FIRST CLASS ALL THE WAY!!!!!! BIG JOHN
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I wish September was already here. This is always a gooooooood ass show. The pay-outs are pretty big too!!! Can I get paid?????????????


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2011, 11:50 PM~20073393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WILL BE THERE REPPIN SAN DIEGO COUNTY..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WE WILL B THERE GOOD SHOW TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elsmiley_@Mar 18 2011, 05:19 PM~20124089
> *
> *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Mar 21 2011, 05:40 PM~20145197
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down, and THE CHOLO DJ is going to make sure of it.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

classic style cc will be there to support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66CLASSICSTYLECC_@Mar 22 2011, 10:55 AM~20151427
> *classic style cc will be there to support :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 21 2011, 10:17 PM~20148036
> *It's going down, and THE CHOLO DJ is going to make sure of it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:43 AM~20168009
> *
> *


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 24 2011, 01:27 PM~20170191
> *
> *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 26 2011, 03:56 PM~20187342
> *
> *


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

DRIFTING ON A MEMORY C.C ALWAYS THROWS A GOOD SHOW AT SOBOBA CASINO CALISTYLE C.C WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Mar 24 2011, 07:43 AM~20168009
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 24 2011, 01:27 PM~20170191
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 30 2011, 06:53 AM~20216888
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 5 2011, 05:07 PM~20267347
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 24 2011, 01:27 PM~20170191
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 24 2011, 01:27 PM~20170191
> *
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

KELLEY ELEMENTARY IS HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR SHOW/FESTIVAL MAY 20TH TO HELP THE PTA RAISE FUNDS FOR THE KIDS.GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE SPONSORING THIS EVENT.FRIDAY 20TH FROM 4-9 THERE WILL BE GAMES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD VENDORS,HUNTED HOUSE AND OTHER ACTIVITIES.SAVE THIS DAY TO SUPPORT KELLEY ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE CITY OF RIALTO.FLAYER CUMING UP SOON.
$10 cars $5 bikes









[/quote]


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Is there a pedal car categorie?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Apr 19 2011, 05:47 PM~20375826
> *Is there a pedal car categorie?
> *


Depends on if other pedal cars show up or could be put in a special entry categorie


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Apr 20 2011, 12:57 PM~20381970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 11 2011, 08:28 PM~20071528
> *
> *


----------



## CHUCH82REGAL (Apr 19, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to dj-ing this one. It's usually a BIG one.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 22 2011, 11:00 PM~20400628
> *TTT
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget, i will have the latest issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE available for $5


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 26 2011, 10:01 AM~20422932
> *Don't forget, i will have the latest issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE available for $5
> *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Soboba? Where's this at? Palm Springs?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 2 2011, 08:58 PM~20471655
> *Soboba? Where's this at?  Palm Springs?
> *


SAN JACINTO, CALIF


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 2 2011, 08:58 PM~20471655
> *Soboba? Where's this at?  Palm Springs?
> *


Its just off of the 215. Not far. You should check it out . Its a good fun show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 2 2011, 09:16 PM~20471851
> *Its just off of the 215.  Not far.  You should check it out .  Its a good fun show
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is going to be the talk of the town, AS ALWAYS!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR $5


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 5 2011, 05:48 AM~20489019
> *
> *


Gracias Bird I'll let Moe know whats up.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 5 2011, 09:21 PM~20494737
> *Gracias Bird I'll let Moe know whats up.
> *


cool


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 7 2011, 10:36 AM~20503107
> *
> *


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*MEMBERS ONLY CC will be their!!! great show havent missed one yet thanks to Duke and Soboba Casino and all who support this event.... *</span>:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@May 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20519775
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>MEMBERS ONLY CC will be their!!! great show havent missed one yet thanks to Duke and Soboba Casino and all who support this event.... </span>:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 10 2011, 10:14 AM~20521751
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elbomberaso_@May 14 2011, 07:11 AM~20550853
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

KELLY ELEMENTARY IS HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR SHOW/FESTIVAL MAY 20TH TO HELP THE PTA RAISE FUNDS FOR THE KIDS.GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE SPONSORING THIS EVENT.FRIDAY 20TH FROM 4-8 THERE WILL BE GAMES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD VENDORS,HUNTED HOUSE AND OTHER ACTIVITIES.SAVE THIS DAY TO SUPPORT KELLY ELEMENTARY SCHOOL IN THE CITY OF RIALTO.FLAYER CUMMING UP SOON.
$10 cars $5 bikes


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 16 2011, 08:30 AM~20562020
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 18 2011, 10:41 AM~20578354
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64stepside_@Mar 11 2011, 05:33 PM~20070315
> *SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2011, 07:08 PM~20596169
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Good show. Each first place winner in there class gets $100


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE THE ONE GETTING DOWN AT THIS SHOW. bRING YOUR BEST DANCE MOVES, MUSIC TRIVIA, AND ODD OBJECTS, BECAUSE THEY MIGHT WIN YOU A PRIZE.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bird said:


> Good show. Each first place winner in there class gets $100


:thumbsup::yes::yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam, a trophy and $100 bucks for first place? Sounds like i'm gonna get rid of a grip of music this day!!!:fool2:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

MR.MIKE63GT said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC FROM VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _







CAR WASH_ 

*







CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA







TOO

COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC FROM VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL BE THERE


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup::yes::yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


This is a bad ass show and each first place winner gets $100


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> This is a bad ass show and each first place winner gets $100


ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

is there really $10k in cash prizes?????????


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THIS SHOW ITS A GOOD ONE TO COME DOWN WITH ALL FAM!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> is there really $10k in cash prizes?????????


 :rofl: YES ITS 10K AND PRIZES SO GET READY 4 THIS ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

any 90s category


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowdude13 said:


> any 90s category


Categorys for all years


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on. 90's. Can't wait I hear a lot of good things. Btw roll in time on Saturday is from 530 am to what???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT

4

IE Shows!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> Right on. 90's. Can't wait I hear a lot of good things. Btw roll in time on Saturday is from 530 am to what???


I think move in us until 10 or 11 am.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

right on bird see you there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> right on bird see you there



cool


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL
> LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837
> 
> SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME
> ...


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot: And now for my next number, Drifting On A Memory CC and the Soboba asino on 9/11/11. Bring your best dance moves, practice your Motown trivia and lyrics, try to beat me at Paper, Rock, Scissors, and let's see who has a deep throat. Come see what i am talking about in September.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

we will be there representing to the fullest as usual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

swangin68 said:


> we will be there representing to the fullest as usual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT 4 IE Shows


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT 4 IE Shows


Mark this on your calendar


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Bird said:


> Mark this on your calendar


:thumbsup:
Also on IE committee calendar!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

G2G_Al said:


> :thumbsup:
> Also on IE committee calendar!!


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Odd household items will win u some prizes.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm 7 pages and no flyer.... Sorry guys I have it up in the IE Shows... Here it is!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

G2G_Al said:


> Damm 7 pages and no flyer.... Sorry guys I have it up in the IE Shows... Here it is!!!


ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Trucha CC will be there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

G2G_Al said:


> Damm 7 pages and no flyer.... Sorry guys I have it up in the IE Shows... Here it is!!!


ttt


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Every first place trophy takes $100 cash.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Every first place trophy takes $100 cash.


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Every first place trophy takes $100 cash.


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Every first place trophy takes $100 cash.


Thats right.. Every first place winner in each class gets $100 and trophy. Good sweepstakes money aswell. Bad ass show


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U ALL WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEARS WE ALL CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS YEARS SEE U ALL THERE GOD BLESS U & YOUR FAMILY *


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies Carclub will be there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Also check out our car show on Oct. 30 in Palm Springs High School!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> Thats right.. Every first place winner in each class gets $100 and trophy. Good sweepstakes money aswell. Bad ass show


ttt


----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

HIT THA SWITCH74 said:


> TTT


Just a couple weeks away. This is a great show


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THIS SHOW IT A GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ in the house for this one too ese. (What can i say, i got bills to pay)


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ in the house for this one too ese. (What can i say, i got bills to pay)


ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY READY FOR THIS EVENT..............


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

64stepside said:


> SOBOBA'S 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 11, 2011
> 
> * $10,000 CASH
> * 55 CATEGORIES
> * TROPHIES & CASH IN EACH CATEGORY


* EMPIRE'S FINEST CC
WILL BE THERE NEED TO KNOW WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN TIME THANK'S *


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Join Us for our last cruise night of the summer at the famous Sunnymead Burger in Moreno Valley Saturday August 27th 5 PM. All children 10 and under will be getting free school supplies compliments of LO NUESTRO CAR CLUB! just our way of saying thanks for cruising with us these last few months. (while supplies last)


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATIN LUXURY READY FOR THIS EVENT..............


This show is for real. Only show I know of that passes out this much money. Hope to see a good turn out


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> This show is for real. Only show I know of that passes out this much money. Hope to see a good turn out


ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bird said:


> This show is for real. Only show I know of that passes out this much money. Hope to see a good turn out



it wiil be a good eventyou just watch.....


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques car club will be there.


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


1 week away


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bird said:


> This show is for real. Only show I know of that passes out this much money. Hope to see a good turn out


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 Tttop


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. will be there


ttt


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TRAFFIC SO.CAL WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

EST CRUIZERS WILL THERE:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

??SO MUCH MONEY BUT THE FLYER SUCKS JUST MY 2 CENTS! SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like its gonna be a good show...what categories do you have for Lowrider bikes.?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

???


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics will definitely try to make it.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> ???


Heard a couple new heavy hitters are breaking out for this show????


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will see???  should be a good show!!!


----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## groupe7 (Feb 15, 2007)

Can you move in on Saturday evening?


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

groupe7 said:


> Can you move in on Saturday evening?


At 4:30PM


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

WHAT CLASSES R U HAVING FOR BICYCLES ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

DUKES IE said:


> WHAT CLASSES R U HAVING FOR BICYCLES ?


We have to wait and see what shows up?? There will be bike classes though


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT Latin Luxury is gonna make it out there ready for a good time


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> will see???  should be a good show!!!



should be fun./.......


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics will definitely try to make it.


Definitely try??? WTF?:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT Latin Luxury is gonna make it out there ready for a good time


There's not going to be any hookers homie:roflmao::roflmao:It's a car show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> There's not going to be any hookers homie:roflmao::roflmao:It's a car show.


ttt.. You can move in tomorrow afternoon or 6-10 sunday morning!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> There's not going to be any hookers homie:roflmao::roflmao:It's a car show.


hey cholo dj not everyones enterpertation of having a good time is being a cochino daWG.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:


Gonna be a good show.. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Groupe is in the house!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice turn out!! Lots of nice cars!!


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> There's not going to be any hookers homie:roflmao::roflmao:It's a car show.


wats up DJcholo can u spell J-E-T-S jets jets JETS :tongue::drama::naughty::biggrin:


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME SEE U ALL NEXT YEAR MUCH LOVE 
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Off the hook.


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*WHERE ARE ALL THE PICS????:dunno::dunno::dunno:*


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup:..GOOD SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great show!! STYLISTICS I.E. had a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## hazmad (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice event thanks......hater huntaz


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

ra8drfan said:


> TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup:..GOOD SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Good kicking it with the homies from TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Great show!!!! STYLISTICS SO.LA. had a great time besides the hot weather. Would definitely consider attending it again next year. Even though its two hour drive it was worth it.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Groupe84 said:


> View attachment 361233


CONGRATS GROUPE. YOU GUYS WERE LOOKING GOOD AS USUAL. NICE MEETING THE REST. JORGE, THANX FOR THE WATER .


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

good show be back next year :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

pics up soon

sky's the limit by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> pics up soonsky's the limit by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Nice pictures homie, Stylistics cc So.La. Doing good . Congratulations to angel . On his win.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VC ROLLERZONLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKLIFERS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Amahury760 said:


> Nice pictures homie, Stylistics cc So.La. Doing good . Congratulations to angel . On his win.


ORALE GRACIAS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS THIS SHOW IS A BAD ASS SHOW LOOK AT THE FIRST PLACE TROPHYS THESE TROPHYS LOOK LIKE BEST OF SHOW TROPHYS AT OTHER SHOWS


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS THIS SHOW IS A BAD ASS SHOW LOOK AT THE FIRST PLACE TROPHYS THESE TROPHYS LOOK LIKE BEST OF SHOW TROPHYS AT OTHER SHOWS


GOOD JOB ON THEM SCORE'S EVERYONE HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CHOLO DJ AND HIS FAMILIA ALWAY'S SHOWING THE CROWED A GOOD TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

a special thanks to everyone out in soboba, latin luxury had a good time see u next year!!!:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS THIS SHOW IS A BAD ASS SHOW LOOK AT THE FIRST PLACE TROPHYS THESE TROPHYS LOOK LIKE BEST OF SHOW TROPHYS AT OTHER SHOWS


x2:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope to see alot more people support this show in the future!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OMAR TRECE said:


> GOOD JOB ON THEM SCORE'S EVERYONE HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


good meeting you homie thx we try our best


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=173358322741442&notif_t=like


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS THIS SHOW IS A BAD ASS SHOW LOOK AT THE FIRST PLACE TROPHYS THESE TROPHYS LOOK LIKE BEST OF SHOW TROPHYS AT OTHER SHOWS


I saw people driving home with their trophies sticking out their sunroofs, windows, trunks I had to put my shotgun rider in the back seat to lay mine down on the reclined passenger seat. Great show! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bird said:


> x2:thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope to see alot more people support this show in the future!!


 Its a good show we been supporting for years this year we show support to a local club in my city Good job big Duke and crew GT IE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

ra8drfan said:


> TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME:thumbsup::thumbsup:..GOOD SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:yes:X2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS THIS SHOW IS A BAD ASS SHOW LOOK AT THE FIRST PLACE TROPHYS THESE TROPHYS LOOK LIKE BEST OF SHOW TROPHYS AT OTHER SHOWS


X2..............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Everybody said nice show, nice trophies, had a good time, nice pics, blah, blah, blah.......................WHAT ABOUT THR M.F'N CHOLODJ:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY HAD A GREAT TIME.........


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Everybody said nice show, nice trophies, had a good time, nice pics, blah, blah, blah.......................WHAT ABOUT THR M.F'N CHOLODJ:banghead::banghead::banghead:


YOU ARE THE BEST DJ HOMIE................


----------



## MOE SWIFT-LA (Mar 30, 2011)

What a good show you guys put on, SWIFT CC will always be there to support this show....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> YOU ARE THE BEST DJ HOMIE................


Gracias homie....I just need a little attention, my Cowboys lost last night.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ra8drfan said:


> wats up DJcholo can u spell J-E-T-S jets jets JETS :tongue::drama::naughty::biggrin:


Oh, that hurt......:tears::tears:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Everybody said nice show, nice trophies, had a good time, nice pics, blah, blah, blah.......................WHAT ABOUT THR M.F'N CHOLODJ:banghead::banghead::banghead:



CHOLO DJ AND HIS FAMILIA ALWAY'S SHOWING THE CROWED A GOOD TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

READ COMPA JUST LOOK BACK MUCH LOVE FOR YOU AND THE FAMILIA! MROMARTRECE (INDIO)


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

efragirbert by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

citycruisers1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

newillusion by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROLLERZ63 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

uniqes1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

stl by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

SKLIFERS by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VC ROLLERZONLY by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

cool video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM0ni80eo9o


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATIN LUXURY BC*​*IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW ON*​*SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY*​*IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.*​*3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553*​​​*UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*​*

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *​​*







*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HERE ARE JUST SOME PICTURES I TOOK OF OUR OWN CARS


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

Classic style cc had a goodtime we got three trophys thanks guys


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Bird said:


> Good show. Each first place winner in there class gets $100


 Yes the latino classics brought back $300 back to the valley


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> HERE ARE JUST SOME PICTURES I TOOK OF OUR OWN CARS


*looking good out there,,, *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Amahury760 said:


> *looking good out there,,, *


_thanks bro

_


----------

